# Puppy wont eat...



## g_man (Feb 4, 2009)

G'day all,
After a 6 month delay into Vizsla ownership due to a failed litter, I arrived home this week with a gorgeous baby boy!! Archie.

I have had him home for 3 days and he has settled in really well. There is some sooking at night and if he is in the yard on his own but I am doing my best to ignore him, however he isnt eating very well.

I am feeding him a mix of tinned puppy food, cooked meat and barley and a premium kibble. ( 3 x day) but he eats a small amount and leaves most of it. He is starting to loose some weight so I am trying to get him eating again

Any suggestions?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

that sounds like alot. Can you just not keep to the puppy kibble, about a handful and a half. That's what we did with ours. 3x a day, or perhaps try throwing in a late feed about an hour before bed time.
maybe he does not like the combo of all that.
good luck.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

g-man

I think I might try backing off on the complicated food mixture and just go with a straight premium grade puppy chow from a recognized source. 
You can try a little rice, mixed with a small, very small amount of honey.


----------



## FreddyE (Aug 31, 2009)

It is not unusual for a puppy to be picky in eating the first week. He is getting used to his surroundings. Just stick to a good quality kibble, add a small amount of chopped meat (meatball size) and a spoonful of cottage cheese. I add a pinch of MegaC, a vitamin. Heat the meat in some water and add two tablespoons water to the mix. Then give the rest of the liquid in food bowl when cool. Eating should pick up after first week.


----------



## g_man (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry, I didnt mean that I feed him all those types of food every meal, I have tried them in diff combo's.

Today he ate abit better. I tried some tinned food mixed with fresh meat. Plus some kibble to snack on.


----------

